# PFury Socal Group Meet #2!



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*SOCAL GROUP MEET PART 2* _*THERE HAS BEEN A DATE CHANGE*_
Freez and I have decided to start up the group meet part 2. All PFury members from the SoCal area [los angeles, ventura, san bernadino, hell, even san diego] are welcome. This trip will be to the Los Angeles Zoo. Afterwards we may or may not grab a bite to eat and a beer to drink.

Meeting time will be 12pm by the ticket line on *4.02.05* ON Saturday. If you're interested, contact me via PM or send me an instant message on AIM @ abominble choman.

*--WE WILL BE HAVING A RAFFLE COURTESY OF REDRAGON.--*
For everyone that comes to the group meet, we will be holding a free raffle. The prize is going to be a filter! At the meet, we will give everyone a random number. The number chosen will get to take home the FREE filter.

*--We wil also be giving away a coupon for a free shirt, courtesy of Xenon--*
Everyone that shows will be eligible for the raffle. The prize will be a Piranha-fury t-shirt. FREE!

*--Prices for admission--*
GENERAL ADMISSION PRICES
(effective July 1, 2004)
Adults (ages 13 - up) $10
Seniors (age 62 and up) $7
Children (ages 2 to 12) $5
Children (under 2) Free
Parking Free

*Current list of folks that will be meeting:*

x Mr Freez
x Redragon <-- giving away a free filter
x Hyphen
x sadboy1981 <--bringing beer!
x yonam
x master_of_puppets
blitz023 (?)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i should be able to make this one


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WoW! Thats a great idea but why the LA Zoo? Why not the Long Beach Aquarium? Would'nt that be better since we all dig fish... Anyways I'm in guys. I bring along a ice chest full of Bud Lights if anyone wants any.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, we went to the long beach aquarium for the first group meet and we wanted to stick to a nature theme. best bet was los angeles zoo since it's relatively in the center and admission is cheap.

and feel free to bring all the brew you want


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they did the lbc aqurim last time, so figured something different this time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> Hop on over to the Los Angeles Zoo and Botanical Gardens for Big Bunny's Spring Fling. This annual event features a slew of fun activities - pet a fuzzy bunny, plant your own carrot, have your face painted, make a be-a-bunny craft, have your photo taken with Big Bunny and enjoy children's musical entertainment. This event is free to GLAZA members and with paid Zoo admission, with the exception of Big Bunny Photos ($3 each). Come have an egg-citing time!


this is happing on the day were goin, theres going to be lots of kids :laugh:

*directions*



> SAFARI SHUTTLE
> While you're here, hop aboard Safari Shuttle for a quick trip from one end of the Zoo to the other. All day long, seven days a week (from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m.), the Safari Shuttle picks up passengers, circles the Zoo, and returns to the main flamingo exhibit near the front entrance. You can get on and off the tram as often as you like at six different stops.
> 
> Safari Shuttle prices:
> ...










my ass is goin to see the zoo in style :laugh:



> GROUP DISCOUNTS
> If you'll be attending the Zoo with a party of 15 or more people, you can purchase group-rate tickets at the following amounts:
> 
> Adults: $7 per person ($3 off regular admission)
> ...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I see







Sounds good to me and yes I will bring some brew. I just hope that the memebers who show up are old enough to


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

somebody bring a mobile piranha tank and feed the bunnies to the ps


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would go IF someone down there has something to sell me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> I would go IF someone down there has something to sell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll sell you a baby barred midas


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> I would go IF someone down there has something to sell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lazy bastard. Represent the staff down there shortie.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> I would go IF someone down there has something to sell me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will if you want I could sell you something but it wont be P's


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I would go IF someone down there has something to sell me
> ...


Only if you provide the flight and 3 HOT escorts to greet me at the airport and accompany me every night while Im there.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hey now... that sounds like a nice bargain.... you can buy my fish if you want a reason to come down... heheh


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


sh*t I would go for that!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

thats a really cool idea







any one in the uk wana meet for a drink or whatever some time im in beeston in nottingham ill meet anyone if they wana drop me an email [email protected]







if i could afford to meet up in us i would but sorry i cant







have a good time every one thats going


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

inked82 said:


> thats a really cool idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inked, there were previous meetings in Europe.. UK, Im not sure. But why dont you create a new thread about it?


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a really cool idea
> ...


sorry thought i just ask here to see if it got a response as i didnt thnk anyone would resond 
again sorry for jumping in on this one


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

should i go? i mite be in town then


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> should i go? i mite be in town then
> [snapback]928606[/snapback]​


Just go, the more the better I say...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> should i go? i mite be in town then
> [snapback]928606[/snapback]​


yeah, dont be a p*ssy, go.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u guys are all over 21 and sh*t tho im only 17 :cries:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

so? we're probably just gonna go get food somewhere that sells alcohol.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

will u love me if i go

lemme see if ill be in town


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

fizzly I'll take you to compton to get a fake ID if you need one... Just an idea.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

inked82 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > inked82 said:
> ...


Ahhh.. dont worry about it. Your still learning the ropes. Don trip potatoe chip









For the thread..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

post ur pics so i know who u are a head of time if i go


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> post ur pics so i know who u are a head of time if i go
> [snapback]929691[/snapback]​


We know who you are so show up and Ill have one of my bitches lay the smack down on yo ass


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> post ur pics so i know who u are a head of time if i go
> [snapback]929691[/snapback]​


close likeness


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i might show up..... put me down for a maybe


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Count me in. I'll be disguised as Hyphen


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Kain said:


> Count me in. I'll be disguised as Hyphen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna see the og nub


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

fo shizzub. I shall look like this








If anyone wants to brawl, you know who to look for you buncha nubs


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

haha, shuttup thats me!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Hey fizzle stop being a little BITCH and fucken go ....

we dont need to post up our pics.... we already know hwo u look like and if some members dont ill just say "look for the guy named Karamo from the realworld"









but fo real dont bitch out like last time...and FUCKEN GO

as for ABB u Better go too....i dont care if u gotta work at your dam CAFE u better go to this meeting..... as goes to KAIN u better go too!!

im going and im bring a FAT SACK of <////////////////////>~


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Hey fizzle stop being a little BITCH and fucken go ....
> 
> we dont need to post up our pics.... we already know hwo u look like and if some members dont ill just say "look for the guy named Karamo from the realworld"
> 
> ...


LoL I wish I can bro, but Im in norcal







However, dont let this discourage you as I sent my top nub in training, hyphen, to go in place of me. He shall have "Kain" stamped on his forehead and will answer all questions.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> haha, shuttup thats me!
> [snapback]929959[/snapback]​


Lies! That's me dammit. I copyrighted it!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kain jealous because im sexier than he is. anyway...


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

bring the party up to canada!

we can look at frozen fish!

*grin*


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WE'RE GIVING A FREE FILTER AT THE MEET!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol
that again?


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

this sounds fun.. drunk asses in the zOo should be gOod.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

what kind of filter, will?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kain said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > Hey fizzle stop being a little BITCH and fucken go ....
> ...


Hey, at least you have people near you. Look at me, there is no one around me. I'm all alone


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

^^^
And i think we are all better off if it stays that way!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> ^^^
> And i think we are all better off if it stays that way!
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cErx2Oo3 said:


> what kind of filter, will?
> [snapback]931634[/snapback]​


can't announce that yet. brian has a few different kinds, he's gonna decide which he wants to give away. so you goin or not ed?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

come on you socal hosers, givin away stuff at the meet, let me know if you're in!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

YES i WILL BE GIVING AWAY a FILTER at the MMEET

and its gonna be a GOOD FILTER

im gonna have everyone write theyr name on a piece of paper than u all put it in a HAT (someones hat) then ill pull a name who ever it is will have a BRAND NEW FILTER.....

im deciding between a emperor or a cascade ill let u guys know soon


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

again


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

hyphen said:


> cErx2Oo3 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of filter, will?
> ...


CANT GO.. i have my grandma's bday party that day! have fun.. dont get toO drunk ..








Ed


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> post ur pics so i know who u are a head of time if i go
> [snapback]929691[/snapback]​


Here You Go


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hyphen u better bring a couple bandaids cuz im beating your ass at the meet


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> hyphen u better bring a couple bandaids cuz im beating your ass at the meet
> [snapback]933499[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u better to brian cuz im jealous of cynthia so therefore i shall try and attempt to hurt u to...and ill wear a neck brace so that way u cant hit me in the neck :rasp:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> hyphen u better bring a couple bandaids cuz im beating your ass at the meet
> [snapback]933499[/snapback]​


ill bring a crowbar instead


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> u better to brian cuz im jealous of cynthia so therefore i shall try and *attempt* to hurt u to...and ill wear a neck brace so that way u cant hit me in the neck :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


key word ATTEMPT .... u arent gonna be ONLY wearing a NECKBRACE when i am done with u....

REMEMBER i got POCKET HEATER


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > u better to brian cuz im jealous of cynthia so therefore i shall try and *attempt* to hurt u to...and ill wear a neck brace so that way u cant hit me in the neck :rasp:
> ...


does it keep your johnson warm?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i got a johnson thats bigger then both of your little azn johnsons combined


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i got a johnson thats bigger then both of your little azn johnsons combined
> [snapback]933799[/snapback]​


Yes but that johnson is stuck up your anus and doesnt belong to you


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i got a johnson thats bigger then both of your little azn johnsons combined
> [snapback]933799[/snapback]​


maybe. but even if you did, you're still a virgin so it doesn't matter.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude wtf...i went to kaleemisgay.com hoping u made a website about me..and there wasnt ne thing there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

keep this on track i wouldnt want it closed down for dumb sh*t









i also dont want a bunch of fruits showin up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen u better bring a couple bandaids cuz im beating your ass at the meet
> ...


hmmm maybe filo should go down


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

and a date change to Friday!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here you go, Kaleem


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> and a date change to Friday!
> [snapback]937846[/snapback]​


gotta work


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

cant make it on a friday. I'm an adult and I have to work


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

okay, since too many people are unable to make it on friday, i'll see what other dates are available. maybe sunday if that's okay with everyone? that weekend seems a bit inconvenient for a lot of people. we might even have to move it to the following week.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> okay, since too many people are unable to make it on friday, i'll see what other dates are available. maybe sunday if that's okay with everyone? that weekend seems a bit inconvenient for a lot of people. we might even have to move it to the following week.
> [snapback]937932[/snapback]​


im down with Sunday ,


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

alright, well i checked to see if i could go on sunday, but i'll be heading out to frisco so i cant.

how's everyone with the following weekend?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good for me, hopefuly the saturday, cause i like watchin dale jr. winnin on sundays


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll go sunday but I cant on easter cause it's my bday and I have plans for that sunday.....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HOLY SHET dam .....

we need to find a date where the most people can go....

Oh well i c sunday works better than sat ur friday...

how about aht efollwing weekend on SATURDAY?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

when ever fellas, i should be good when it happens till then i dont know what the fuks goin on

anymore with this day or that day, what ever just make it happen and ill be there some how or

another


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

sh*t i cant make it maybe next time im goin campin that on that day.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

im down, if it is a sunday. not easter though. Prolly april


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i cant go...some complications so sorry


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

date changed


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

when?
can u make Ms. Natt go?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> okay, since too many people are unable to make it on friday, i'll see what other dates are available.[snapback]937932[/snapback]​


Aww sh*t, I was planning to go and do a surprised visit on Friday. But nevermind then.. ill just stay home and sleep.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> when?
> can u make Ms. Natt go?
> 
> 
> ...


check the first post. itll be the 2nd of april.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

saturday?







can't go then. darn work.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > okay, since too many people are unable to make it on friday, i'll see what other dates are available.[snapback]937932[/snapback]​
> ...


Me Too Dang And i was Going To Bring A Keg Of Ice Cold Beer


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sheesh! call in sick.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry man i have a booty call with sheriff freaks ex gf cant make it man


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> sorry man i have a booty call with sheriff freaks ex gf cant make it man
> [snapback]939451[/snapback]​


yeah, im going to the moon firday night...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Saturday the 2nd is great. Come on peeps lets GO! I got the beer and all we need a little grill and there we can have a tailgate party


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you heard the man...man up and get your punk asses to the group meet.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bumpity bump. one more week bitches.

*KEEP IN MIND IT'S NOT THIS SATURDAY, IT'S NEXT SATURDAY. APRIL 2ND*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. Ill be in LA this weekend. A week too early. Oh wells,







for the gathering!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn you rz...i'm going up to the bay on suday, lol.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

The meeting is this Saturday (April 2) 12pm at LA Zoo


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

so whos still rolling?

for everyone who is going pls pm me and Hyphen your phone# and name so we can get this set-up !!

soo whos going?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I may go if i can get some hos to go with me... (my wife works... tee hee)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> so whos still rolling?
> 
> for everyone who is going pls pm me and Hyphen your phone# and name so we can get this set-up !!
> 
> ...


im still in if theres a seat in the dragon mobile for me still


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > so whos still rolling?
> ...


I got a seat open in the Harley truck if plans fall thru , Ill pick you up on the way , Hope ya dont mind alittle Chronic Smoke ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

now thats going in STYLE...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> now thats going in STYLE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a LIft to their too Bud , Your right down the street


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

True dat! I will let you know man


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No Problem ..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> I got a seat open in the Harley truck if plans fall thru , Ill pick you up on the way , Hope ya dont mind alittle Chronic Smoke ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think reds able to give me a ride, besides i think your a wee bit outta the way to come pick me up.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > I got a seat open in the Harley truck if plans fall thru , Ill pick you up on the way , Hope ya dont mind alittle Chronic Smoke ...
> ...


k 
see ya there


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, everyone please pm me your phone numbers


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another raffle added to the group meet for a total of TWO items being given away.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> another raffle added to the group meet for a total of TWO items being given away.
> [snapback]957386[/snapback]​


hope your not mad now


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > another raffle added to the group meet for a total of TWO items being given away.
> ...


mad that i'm not elligible for the items or mad that you keep calling me bill?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Look Billy , No need to get snooty , Ill Bring My Gang of girls and they take off on you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hey bill how come your not eligable for the give away

i want to make a shirt that says "f*ck you im from p-fury"

just so you guys know its me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im briging my Richard Nixon mask for the photo


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Im briging my Richard Nixon mask for the photo
> [snapback]957452[/snapback]​


o yeah i need to run out and get some blue makeup and white contacts

and people will call you "tricky dick"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So who's going to go?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> So who's going to go?
> [snapback]957510[/snapback]​


all the people in the first post that have an x next to their name are confirmed shows.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> We wil also be giving away a coupon for a free shirt, courtesy of Xenon--
> Everyone that shows will be eligible for the raffle. The prize will be a Piranha-fury t-shirt. FREE!


i want that shirt dam it











> x sadboy1981 <--bringing beer!


and another bonous, what kinda of beer, it doesnt really matter i been drinkin it all lately but i have

switched for mickys to coors now, i follow the sells


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

bump (just a reminder)

2morrow at 12pm LA Zoo


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> > We wil also be giving away a coupon for a free shirt, courtesy of Xenon--
> > Everyone that shows will be eligible for the raffle. The prize will be a Piranha-fury t-shirt. FREE!
> 
> 
> ...


Bud Light or if I feeling good then New Castle.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's in 11 hours.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> it's in 11 hours.
> [snapback]960248[/snapback]​


three now


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

2 hours until the met.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man I hope you guys have fun. 
I showed up at 12:08 and couldnt find no one. I was their until 1pm. I guess I must of missed you guys. Man it sucks I wanted meet up. Now I'm really drunk. I drank almost all of the 18 pack I was bringing along.... Good times.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Man I hope you guys have fun.
> I showed up at 12:08 and couldnt find no one. I was their until 1pm. I guess I must of missed you guys. Man it sucks I wanted meet up. Now I'm really drunk. I drank almost all of the 18 pack I was bringing along.... Good times.
> [snapback]961072[/snapback]​


i sent you a pm before the meet and you never replied. i collected everyone's phone numbers. we were looking around for you near the entrance but couldnt find you :/ harley was wearing a pfury t-shirt. and none of us knew what you looked like or had your #







freez was mad too because he wanted that beer.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam that sucks... I need to get a cell. I was looking for you, since I seen you pic here on P-Fury. I was by the entrance at 12:10. Oh well maybe next time. The beer was good, man I'm still drunk......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jen And I had a Great Time Meeting all of you , It was a pleasure, and Hypen you take some great shots ..








Sadboy , sorry we missed ya ...


----------

